# Is this a big enough heatsink for a Cree XP-L?



## Anto (Jun 25, 2016)

It's inside a headlight. The stock driver board runs it at 350~ ma I believe. Stock was an Osram golden dragon, I swapped it out to an XP-L. 
I want to push it to 500ma or 750ma using a Buckpuck. Gonna do heat tests later, but what do you guys think? Safe?


----------

